# the leash...



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Bijou is not too excited about the leash. I FINALLY found a teensy harness that fit, and would like to get her to walk on a leash. Have been having her drag it around behind her. (she will sit stubbornly for ever). Any other advice, tricks or suggestions?


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

To start I'd get a SUPER high value treat and just take a step and when she moves towards you mark it (click/say yes or good) and reward her. Another step and repeat. Switch directions frequently and be a treat machine. Make sure you're not luring her.

If she just sits, put some tensions on the leash (not enough to drag her) and wait for her to move. Your back is to her and you don't look at her until she moves. When she does you mark it and reward her by your side (she has to come all the way to you to get the treat). Hope that helps.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo was like this (and sometimes still is, but it's usually because he's either afraid of traffic or doesn't want to leave someone behind)

As Anne said, a very high value treat. Go slowly and each time she takes a step, praise her. 
With Milo, sometimes someone else he knew walking in front of him would work.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

It it makes you feel good, this is what happens in my house. I just record this video an hour ago. Dominic used to be alright on the leash, not good but there was hope. Now? You watch and tell me. Today I left my whole house open, even the garage door and went outside with Benjamin... Dominic stayed still til I get back. 

http://youtu.be/K8QFo24_Y5k


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

You've gotten some good advice. I got lucky with Emma because she took to the leash from day one very easily. I did have to work on Bailey a bit though when he was a puppy and did the same things Anne and Orla have recommended above. 

Bijou is soooooo cute! Hope you keep the pics coming!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been doing what you are with Boo inside. The only thing that is working and it is what I had to do with Zach is throw a toy, he goes to it, and we can moving down the hall. It was funny with Zach because we lived in Boston at the time and his favorite toy was Scooby Doo. So Scooby got thrown all over Boston LOL. They just have to get use to it.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Dominic said:


> It it makes you feel good, this is what happens in my house. I just record this video an hour ago. Dominic used to be alright on the leash, not good but there was hope. Now? You watch and tell me. Today I left my whole house open, even the garage door and went outside with Benjamin... Dominic stayed still til I get back.
> 
> Love it!! Misery loves company!!
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice. I need to figure out what her ultimate treat is and give it a go. She was at least moving with the leash, in this afternoon's session of wearing it around the house. She was carrying it in her mouth, but moving non the less!


----------

